# 9w



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's going to get busy out there on 9W. To all those who ride the route on the weekends please ride single file when the shoulder is narrow. I rise this route all year and for some reason riders feel the need to ride 4 wide. The cars do their best to avoid cyclists but they have a very tough time when riders are 4 and sometimes more wide when there is no shoulder.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Is this really that serious a problem? I've ridden 9W about once or twice a month for decades, and I can't recall ever seeing riders 4+ abreast on 9W. I'm sure it's happened, but I've seen literally thousands of riders on 9W and my experience is that this is not a regular occurrence. Rather the contrary: riders and drivers share 9W probably more amicably than anywhere else in this area. Not to say that problems don't occur, but other than the stretch between Sparkill and South Nyack (which I don't ride anymore), there is usually plenty of room for all.

Maybe there's a big ride that happens on days/times when I'm not there? 


------------


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lets just say for some reason when people are heading back towards strickly bicycles they ride 2,3 and even 4 across. I've seen them numerous times the past 2 months.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I live and work in the area. I drive it daily and I am out on a bike on weekends. If anything I would say its more of an issue when you approach Piermont. 

You guys know how to avoid the first dangerous "no-shoulder" miles of 9W past the Palisade Avenue intersection in Englewood Cliffs... right? I posted a map which takes you through car free wide roads and spits you back out at 9W where the shoulder begins. 

Here it is. I encourage all 9W riders to take this much safer and nicer route on their way to Piermont. Those first few blocks on Sylvan are brutal, loose gravel, sewer grates, no shoulder. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/new-york-new-jersey/9-w-riders-354317.html#post5020576


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

9W9W said:


> I live and work in the area. I drive it daily and I am out on a bike on weekends. If anything I would say its more of an issue when you approach Piermont.
> 
> You guys know how to avoid the first dangerous "no-shoulder" miles of 9W past the Palisade Avenue intersection in Englewood Cliffs... right? I posted a map which takes you through car free wide roads and spits you back out at 9W where the shoulder begins.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post and bump – I missed your first posting of this. The vast majority of my close calls on 9W are on that short stretch, both north and southbound. Would gladly use a viable alternative. Looks like there may be a few nice options along your suggested route as well: Pershing, Chesnut, Buckingham and Essex (per Google street view).

Roughly 6 hour window in the weather tomorrow. Maybe a good chance to check it out if I can get out of bed at 6am.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

It's great both ways. After pushing tempo back from Piermont its nice to hang a right at the last (or fist) traffic light and be treated to meandering suburban streets when the other guys go straight and play eblows with traffic. I use this stretch to cool down, but then again I do live right around then.

The only pro to using the street that is parallel to woodland is that it is a dead end, and this not trafficked as much. Woodland connects Englewood proper with the area you're cycling to and has much more traffic...but I suppose it's easier to remember to just go straight.

Lastly, you're right Essex street is what I take at the end to join back, it avoids the potholes on the downhill woodland if you stayed straight. 

Enjoy and glad someone else can benefit.


----------

